# What to do with the Deagle Nation Subforum



## Sammy (Feb 23, 2015)

Well, now that we've all been let off Mr. Bones' Wild Ride, we have to have this discussion.
Everyone's still a little shocked, so lets keep it simple for now, lets list options:



Spoiler: Old Options



1) The obvious one. Burn it all down. Delete everything, don't look back.

2) Keep the records. Maybe just keep everything on lockdown, but leave everything as is if for no other reason than as a shining example of how to Andy Kaufman the internet right. If we don't want to keep it on our server's dime, at least offer records and copies to those involved.

3) Option 2, throw it in an archive, but rebrand the subforum as some kind of MDE subforum. I have a feeling we're going to want to talk about this for a while.

4) Reclassify the Deagle Nation forums under "entertainment" in the non-cow portion of the forums.

5) Others with good ideas help me out here.



NEW OPTIONS BASED ON FEEDBACK SO FAR:

1) Deagle Nation is dead. Nothing is deleted, but with Deagle Nation ending, so should discussion about it on any large scale. It is archived.

2) Deagle Nation is dead. Long live Deagle Nation! The discussion continues, although appropriate changes or reclassifications are put in place.


I'll add other people's ideas to the first post as the discussion goes.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd say option 2, but this isn't over just yet. There are still a ton of things unaccounted for.


----------



## exball (Feb 23, 2015)

Archive it and spergatory it with Golden Knight and Moleman. Maybe make an MDE general in lolcow.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm with Option 2, with a possibility of option 3.  I would allow discussion to peter out on existing topics, but discourage or ban opening new threads.  The logic being, this forum exists to document people who are unintentionally funny.  Jace might be hilarious, but since it's all a ruse he's no longer a true lolcow.  Still, We shouldn't be bad sports and ditch everything because we were taken in.

This is all academic for me.  After Operation Tupacalypse, I had a hard time following Jace.  I'm not saying I saw this coming, but something about it all just seemed to perfect.


----------



## Null (Feb 23, 2015)

Deagle Nation will join Side Ops as read-only subchildren of a new board for discussing the implications of the ruse and if it actually is. This will sit on the index page until it loses steam.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 23, 2015)

what if jace/jan embraces the character and does more videos purely for entertainment. i mean we all can agree we were entertained. what if moving the forum in some capacity to multimedia or even just making a sub section of the farms for nonlolcow entertainers?


----------



## Null (Feb 23, 2015)

CatParty said:


> what if jace/jan embraces the character and does more videos purely for entertainment. i mean we all can agree we were entertained. what if moving the forum in some capacity to multimedia or even just making a sub section of the farms for nonlolcow entertainers?


Dunno, I'll have to brainstorm. I want to continue strengthening the non-lolcow parts of the boards.


----------



## Red_Rager (Feb 23, 2015)

CatParty said:


> what if jace/jan embraces the character and does more videos purely for entertainment. i mean we all can agree we were entertained. what if moving the forum in some capacity to multimedia or even just making a sub section of the farms for nonlolcow entertainers?


I agree with @CatParty, I mean this was like an arg. While the show itself is not real, but what matters is if you are having fun with it.  This is assuming Jan wants to continue with it even though his cover was blown.  Either way I think the subforum should be treated as something special.


----------



## exball (Feb 23, 2015)

Red_Rager said:


> I agree with @CatParty, I mean this was like an arg. While the show itself is not real, but what matters is if you are having fun with it.  This is assuming Jan wants to continue with it even though his cover was blown.  Either way I think the subforum should be treated as something special.


Continue? What would be the point of that? It was a fun ride while it lasted but it loses a lot of the magic if you know he's an actor.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 23, 2015)

Keep it around as a testament to the greatest ruse since the Trojan horse.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Feb 23, 2015)

Red_Rager said:


> I agree with @CatParty, I mean this was like an arg. While the show itself is not real, but what matters is if you are having fun with it.  This is assuming Jan wants to continue with it even though his cover was blown.  Either way I think the subforum should be treated as something special.


 Yeah, I don't have a problem discussing Jace, I just don't think he should be filed in with the legit lolcows.  If he's essentially a TV show, let's treat him as such.


----------



## Ahffline (Feb 23, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Yeah, I don't have a problem discussing Jace, I just don't think he should be filed in with the legit lolcows.  If he's essentially a TV show, let's treat him as such.



Agreed. The Jace character was a hilarious parody of lolcows, and there were some really great discussions had about the antics of the Deagle Nation characters. Why not just file them under 'Entertainment' or something like that?


----------



## HoloSkull (Feb 23, 2015)

Next thing I'm gonna hear is duck dynasty _isn't_ scripted.
The fact of the matter is we don't know Sacha Baron Cohen from Borat.
Apart from Chris-chan who are the _real_ lolcows?
Are Tumblretes nothing more than someone spastically smashing at a keyboard?
Optimistic, but still, the only people negatively effected by ruses are those willing to pozload my negholep (trolls, serious business people).
This is people watching for me - a person of interest _is a person of interest.
Lolcow_ denotes that one can "milk" (manipulate) somebody else for the lolz.
This is a niche interest at best. Very few people irl are going to be willing to discuss much of this nonsense.
This platform allows an approachable avenue for the discussion of persons of interest, nothing more.
By person of interest I mean the curious entities found online.
Whether that makes them real or fabrication doesn't matter.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Feb 23, 2015)

keep it
just because its fake doesn't mean hes just gonna stop. Wu still belives he's real, so lets wait till the end up whatever Jan wants to do with him.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 23, 2015)

Commander Jack Stryker said:
			
		

> *DON’T TOUCH THAT DIAL – WE’RE NOT DONE YET*
> *THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING*
> *AND IT’S ONLY GOING TO GET WORSE*
> *-J.C.*


----------



## Pikonic (Feb 23, 2015)

Wait till Wednesday, we might have a better idea of what to do after the stream.


----------



## Datiko (Feb 23, 2015)

Lock it down as a sub-forum for an archive. Option 2 or 3 works.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Feb 23, 2015)

Option 4 is my favorite suggestion.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think option 1 is cowardly and un'murikan.
He successfully pulled off a ruse cruise on us for almost a year. It would be our way of giving that brave soldier the respectful golf clap he deserved.
"Well played, young man. Well played."
Shows we have class.
Deleting just makes us all look like we are thin-skinned, easily butthurt dorks who can't admit a mistake. "Deleting Fucking Everything" is what a Lolcow does.

Besides, the Jace shit is still funny.
I say we keep it.


----------



## Hmmpf! (Feb 24, 2015)

DeagleNation is dead.

Change it to TJChurch and Holden!


----------



## Sammy (Feb 25, 2015)

It sounds like so far Option 1 is off the table from people's reactions. Most seem to think some form of options 2 and 3 or option 4 is the way to go. Of course, there's still time to discuss this (I don't think anything concrete will happen AT LEAST until after tonight's final stream, and the discussion afterwards), but it seems like there's two general ways to deal with it moving forward (specifics can be determined later):

1) Deagle Nation is dead. Nothing is deleted, but with Deagle Nation ending, so should discussion about it on any large scale. It is archived.

2) Deagle Nation is dead. Long live Deagle Nation! The discussion continues, although appropriate changes or reclassifications are put in place. 

Details at this stage aren't really that important, and I think ultimately will be at the discretion of the administration here (probably with some input from Jan and any other members behind the Deagle Nation ruse.) The forums could become an MDE (with all the jace stuff being tossed into a subforum), or all the Deagle Nation stuff gets reclassified into "entertainment" since its technically not about a genuine cow. If archived, it probably would go into spergatory, although the community might want to do something special for this. I'm sure management here on the farms will figure out whats best, once we decide which direction to move in.


----------



## Null (Feb 25, 2015)

It depends on our relationship with Jace and how much content there is. DeagleDad was an administrator because he genuinely liked the website and was invested in its well being on a fundamental level. If the #PRANKS are indeed going to keep flowing and he wants to use this website as a way to disseminate goings-ons and talk to people personally. it would be in our best interests to allow that in some capacity.

I mean either way we're not going full scorched earth here. Nothing gets deleted.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 25, 2015)

My only suggestion is if it's possible to convert the archived fora to static content it might reduce server load.  I'm not sure how resource intensive it actually is, though, and the volume will probably go way down soon anyway.


----------



## Clown Doll (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a lot of trouble committing to just one option, but I think that option 4 would sound kind of okay, in that I think Deagle Nation could be put into Multimedia/entertainment as a place to discuss the old videos/story arcs and as the command center for DN fan culture(if people want to keep the spirit alive,do fan art or organize like fan events or whatever) and if Jace wants to continue his affiliation with the site for his new stuffs and Null's cool with it, the MDE could similarly have like a place here to talk about that, whether it warrants just a thread or like a mini-subforum.


----------



## Null (Feb 25, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> My only suggestion is if it's possible to convert the archived fora to static content it might reduce server load.  I'm not sure how resource intensive it actually is, though, and the volume will probably go way down soon anyway.


There is absolutely no reason to do this. Our server is well below capacity at all times.


----------



## katsu's buttslave (Feb 25, 2015)

At work now and still don't remember my new password.

Since Jace is an act, Deagle Nation could be the testbed for Entertainment/Media subforums about particular media franchises. We could start subforums for large popular fandoms perhaps like Game of Thrones or some shit like that, media franchises that would span multiple threads.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Feb 25, 2015)

I say we wait until after the stream to figure out what to do - if Jan plans to do anything else with Jace and Deagle Nation we could keep it as a subforum in Multimedia. If not, it'd be a good idea to archive it.



katsu's buttslave said:


> At work now and still don't remember my new password.
> 
> Since Jace is an act, Deagle Nation could be the testbed for Entertainment/Media subforums about particular media franchises. We could start subforums for large popular fandoms perhaps like Game of Thrones or some shit like that, media franchises that would span multiple threads.



piss


----------



## Null (Feb 25, 2015)

katsu's buttslave said:


> Since Jace is an act, Deagle Nation could be the testbed for Entertainment/Media subforums about particular media franchises. We could start subforums for large popular fandoms perhaps like Game of Thrones or some shit like that, media franchises that would span multiple threads.


our off-topic boards receive far less traffic as it is.

imo deagle nation is not a media. if it begins to troll the media it's still sphered in the lolcow world.


----------



## Clown Doll (Feb 25, 2015)

Organic Fapcup said:


> If not, it'd be a good idea to archive it.


 Even if Jan wouldn't do more DN content, I think that there's still room to discuss the tangential oddities that want a piece of their pie regarding Jace(for example the Wucapolypse or Al-Gamerfood still obsessing over him) as well as talk about DN as an entertainment (but separate the "analysis"-threads because Jace is a character) or room for enterprising Chroniclers to organize the DN sagas into a more easily digestable form.


----------



## Tookie (Feb 25, 2015)

Definitely wait until after the stream, but I have a feeling that so much Brianna Wu and dipshit "gonzo journalist" content is in the pipe that you'll want the subforum open for a while to keep it all contained and make keeping track of it a bit easier. 

The Wu-pocalypse will rage on for a while and it would be better to have separate threads for updates than picking through her lolcow thread.


----------



## Sammy (Feb 25, 2015)

I had a thought about what to do with Deagle Nation, but I don't know if its one to follow up on (still, that's why we're here, to discuss ideas, even weird ones.)

Deagle Nation isn't quite straight entertainment, nor is it genuinely about following a Cow. Its kind of its own thing. I wonder if it requires its own space then. The forums started about good ol' Chris until interests broadened, and with it the forums rebranded, with Chris's throne being moved from its own pasture field into the same barn with the other cows. What if Deagle Nation, being difficult to define under one topic, was given its own space sort of how Chris had his own? It would operate very much the same way, with "Deagle Nation" just being its own topic down below cow and general and such, but for different reasons than why Chris was separate from the others.

I see a lot of problems with this idea though, it puts a lot of emphasis on Deagle Nation (a lot of emphasis we had on Chris and decided was unnecessary, so why would we put it on something else?) It also raises the question of, "If we're going to separate it from everything else why not have a separate forums on the same server space dedicated to Deagle Nation? Oh, wait.... yeah."

So I dunno. I don't think its the way to go, but maybe someone out there could make this idea into something good.


----------



## QueenMegan (Feb 25, 2015)

Introduce a #pranks subforum?


----------



## hm yeah (Feb 25, 2015)

please just preserve it so us procrastinators and late people can read it and pretend it was real


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Mar 6, 2015)

Suggestion for @Null 

-Reopen Deagle Nation and have it as it's own subforum, in it's original place, just like it was before - with no direct (overt) mention of it being a ruse. The DN subforum will continue to function as it used to, people will be "in on it" now but otherwise it'll be basically the same. Proof of concept that this can work: the Dank Swordz 2 thread.
-Take the existing Wiz Dum Gun board and make it a child board of Deagle Nation. The Wiz Dum Gun subforum will continue to serve as a place for discussion of _"man behind the curtain"_ matters as well as side projects like FeminACEthiest, polls for fans, and any other random shit me and Robert decide to pursue.

Reasons why:
-Deagle Nation is going to continue in a similar fasion, maybe a little different, but overall it seems odd to have it all in the Wiz Dum Gun subforum.
-This will help keep Wiz Dum Gun's narrative "universe" neat and distinct as well as not immediately "spoiling the ending" for anyone who stumbles across the kiwi farms looking for the Deagle Nation board. Obviously it'll still be easy to find, but it won't be right on the main page forum list.


----------



## HipstrsGonnaHip (Mar 7, 2015)

THE WRITER said:


> -Take the existing Wiz Dum Gun board and make it a child board of Deagle Nation. The Wiz Dum Gun subforum will continue to serve as a place for discussion of _"man behind the curtain"_ matters as well as side projects like FeminACEthiest, polls for fans, and any other random shit me and Robert decide to pursue.



If I may add to the suggestions
--Apply the same viewing restrictions that are currently applied to the Off-Topic boards to the Wiz Dum Gun board.


----------



## Vitriol (Mar 7, 2015)

HipstrsGonnaHip said:


> If I may add to the suggestions
> --Apply the same viewing restrictions that are currently applied to the Off-Topic boards to the Wiz Dum Gun board.


maybe even a little stricter like the shitposting inner circle board?


----------

